# Lotus Elise(s)



## Pearcy (Jul 12, 2010)

My first post here :wave: I'm not a detailer but i've been cleaning cars since i was about 14, my dad is a car dealer and now a Lotus specialist and fortunately or unfortunately he turns to me when they're in need of a clean. I've only really been doing it properly for around 6 months now but i've done around 20 cars in that time so thought i would share a few with you guys.

No before pictures just afters though i will start taking befores now, the cleaning may be quite amateurish, i'd be crucified if i told you my washing method 

S2 Elise type 72


























Elise S1 with sport 135 conversion


























Elise S1 111S


























Elise S1 Millenium Edition


















Elise S1 type 49


























Elise S1


























Elise S1


































Elise S1 Probably the earliest and cleanest i've come across


































I got bored at this point as i bet most of you have  i've done so many he does only really give me nice cars though, will keep updating this with new ones. BTW this isn't some marketing ploy as all of these cars have been sold bar 1. Obviously advice, comments and criticism welcome.


----------



## sirGonGon (May 28, 2010)

I love the elise. My realistic dream car 

Must be fun getting to do them regularly.


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

one day i will own an Elise - also my 'realistic' dream car, I have always wanted one....


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice cars


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

Cracking write up! I have a VX220, the Elise's close cousin. Hope to be doing a full detail and write up on it soon


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

nice motors


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice collection of Elise(s). Not sure I could live with the stripped out interior, but I guess as a weekend toy they are great fun? Nice work too!


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

Elise S1 type 49 is an amazing looking car with the best paint job by far in my opinion. good work


----------



## Kenny6 (Dec 6, 2007)

I too as others have said want an Elise (realistic dream car and all that). Your work looks fantastic, they all look mint, nice work :thumb:


----------



## tuggers (Mar 18, 2009)

very nice cars, look good too!! But I reallyvwant to know your wash process now after you said you would be crucified!! LOL. I'm guessing it involves a strong soulution of TFT a big pressure washer and some express wax!! Am I close??


----------



## s.khakh (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice cars. I would have the Toyota engined car for more reliability or a vx220 turbo


----------



## Pearcy (Jul 12, 2010)

tuggers said:


> very nice cars, look good too!! But I reallyvwant to know your wash process now after you said you would be crucified!! LOL. I'm guessing it involves a strong soulution of TFT a big pressure washer and some express wax!! Am I close??


Your not far away! It involves 1 bucket, fairy liquid, a yellow petrol station sponge and a jetwash (its pretty weak tbh).

Thanks for the comments guys, they are nice cars to drive though apart from the Fiat 500 i learnt in it's the only car i've driven and that was only once at a trackday (he can be quite trusting at times) He has a Rotrex powered honda exige in the garage i've been dying to get my hands on for a long time, another few cars should do it! 

The next update will be in a few days time, i have a 340R with only 4000 miles to do, looking foward though it has no doors so i'm going to have to work that one out....

About the reliability issue, we've owned approx 60 elises and we've not had any fail on us apart from the race car, to me it's 99% treatment 1% luck whether you will get HGF. I've been a passenger in a VXR220 and was a tad unimpressed tbh though it was a long time ago mind.


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Cars look good even if you did use fairy liquid on them, any reason why you didn't use a car shampoo?

I'd say the leather on some of them look a bit 'shiney' for my liking but I really liked the under arch shot with the wheel off, nice :thumb:


----------



## Pearcy (Jul 12, 2010)

The simple reason being my dad controls the product budget (he moans enough as it is) and if i started getting wash mits etc he will just stare at me blankly. Although i think i will get a shampoo, any reccomendations? (only have access to halfrauds and autosmart)

The leather does look a bit cheap but i just haven't found a nice and convinient product to use on them, i have the autoglym cream but that makes them just as shiny. I am starting to get there, only recently started using wax (autosmart) have some applicator pads, microfibre cloths etc but the problem is if i start getting everything it gets quite expensive with the snowfoam, wax, shampoo, clay etc etc.


----------



## Braz11 (Aug 28, 2009)

fantastic set of Elises there! Looking good


----------



## THE PERSIAN (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm living the dream.


----------



## Pearcy (Jul 12, 2010)

Ok guys 340R time, turned out to be a pain in the ass this one... First off it's in mint condition although very dusty and quite light dirt but everywhere! I was a bit cautious with the products i use something on the chassis which in strong doses can ruin alluminum and polished metal, i've found the perfect balance and technique for this product on the inside chassis. The problem was this car has lots of different metal finishes so was probably a bit over cautious in the end but it turned out ok, haven't done a full clean on the outside yet waiting for a later date (just polish, wax etc). Not only that but unlike the elise which is a pain in the ass anyway to get to the footwell this has no doors and lots of bits in the centre so it's a very tight squeeze, should probably make my own Elise Sutra book or something. Anyway, i went in **** first and these are the results.

Before














































After



























































































And just a quick Elise i did, the colour has grown on me somewhat...










:wave:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

I went down to the local Lotus dealer in Bristol a couple of months ago. ?I tried getting in on with the roof on and honest to god I got so far and had to pull out as I thought I wouldn't be able to get out of it!!! This sills are a foot wide!!!!!


----------



## Pearcy (Jul 12, 2010)

CupraRcleanR said:


> I went down to the local Lotus dealer in Bristol a couple of months ago. ?I tried getting in on with the roof on and honest to god I got so far and had to pull out as I thought I wouldn't be able to get out of it!!! This sills are a foot wide!!!!!


Theres definately a technique to it, theres guys well over 6 foot and 18 stone able to get in and out easily enough. Try going in head first!!! That really sucks, especially when you get stuck between the gearstick and the steering column.


----------



## daveb99 (May 14, 2015)

I know this thread is 5 years old.....but if you can respond saying what you used to get the alloy interior chassis areas so clean, I'd appreciate it :thumb:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice collection of Loti'....(I'm pretty sure that's the plural of Lotus)


----------



## w00044 (May 17, 2009)

Bit of a thread resurrection, but if the original poster is still in these parts, what did you clean the ali interior with?


----------



## mgtf (Feb 20, 2015)

I had a 1999 Elise will post photo later

The best recomendation and it does work well are "baby wipes" for the Ali interior parts.

Sign up to SELOC you will find a wealth of information on that dedicated lotus forum


----------



## stupideejay (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi Pearcy,
Just shown a mate of mine your photographs who's well into his Lotuses-had 3 in the past.
He thinks they're superb. He wondered does your Dad still deal in Lotuses. He's holding off buying another......for now. He might be tempted he says if the right comes along


----------



## keo (Jun 25, 2006)

Nice lotus!

I have a red Elise 111R I want to sell, going to advertise it when the weather gets better!


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Think he’s onto a winner here...


----------

